# Muted flavour with Ammit MTL RTA



## adriaanh

Hi, 

Need advice on Ammit MTL RTA. 
Getting muted flavour. 
Tried less cotton, short and long. 
Tried different coils and resistances but can't get good flavour. 

Any advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

adriaanh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need advice on Ammit MTL RTA.
> Getting muted flavour.
> Tried less cotton, short and long.
> Tried different coils and resistances but can't get good flavour.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.



Hi @adriaanh 
I don’t have the Ammit MTL
But what juice are you vaping and what is the flavour muted compared to? I.e. what other tank or device have you vaped that flavour in that it’s better?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## adriaanh

Hi @Silver
I have tried different juices and 60/40 and 50/50 ratios.

Vape these juices on the RPM 40 and the Aegis Boost. And get much better flavour.

Got other RTA's and I wick and coil them with success. Just MTL RTA that I can't get good flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ah ok
I assume the RPM and Aegis have commercial coils

What are the specs of your coil? What ohms? Material? Diameter?
What wick?
Maybe take a photo of your coil and wick and I would think other Ammit users would be able to give you some advice. If the flavour is muted it could be not wicking properly. Not sure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

adriaanh said:


> Hi @Silver
> I have tried different juices and 60/40 and 50/50 ratios.
> 
> Vape these juices on the RPM 40 and the Aegis Boost. And get much better flavour.
> 
> Got other RTA's and I wick and coil them with success. Just MTL RTA that I can't get good flavour.



Bro,

I get better flavour the higher up I put my coils from the air inlet.
I have been trying it on my RDA's as well and it seem to be better.
Cut the legs on your coils longer, as high as you can in the MTL RTA without it touching the chamber cap. It might help!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## adriaanh

Silver said:


> Ah ok
> I assume the RPM and Aegis have commercial coils
> 
> What are the specs of your coil? What ohms? Material? Diameter?
> What wick?
> Maybe take a photo of your coil and wick and I would think other Ammit users would be able to give you some advice. If the flavour is muted it could be not wicking properly. Not sure.


Yes commercial coils.

Tried superfine MTL coils 32g 2.7mm 1.2ohm. The coil in the Pic is 30g fused Clapton wire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh

adriaanh said:


> Yes commercial coils.
> 
> Tried superfine MTL coils 32g 2.7mm 1.2ohm. The coil in the Pic is 30g fused Clapton wire geek Vape self wrapped. 3mm if I can remember. 0.42ohm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh

Resistance said:


> Bro,
> View attachment 191125
> I get better flavour the higher up I put my coils from the air inlet.
> I have been trying it on my RDA's as well and it seem to be better.
> Cut the legs on your coils longer, as high as you can in the MTL RTA without it touching the chamber cap. It might help!


What I understand of MTL RTA's is you need to place your coil as close to the air vent as possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Try to get something to lift your coil up slightly above the airflow without distorting it and try it again.


----------



## Resistance

Your coil can be safely lifted to the height of the screws.


----------



## adriaanh

I've tried that already. Done close to the air holes and raised. Tried tight wicking and loose. Tried different liquids too. 
Others are saying this gives good flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

adriaanh said:


> What I understand of MTL RTA's is you need to place your coil as close to the air vent as possible.


It looks like your airflow goes over the coil from the pic. The other thing is what works for some doesn't necessarily mean it will work for everyone.
It's worth a shot seeing you have poor flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## adriaanh

There is 3 airflow holes on the Ammit MTL. One the side of the coil post aim straight the one the opposite side is at a up angle and the there is one direct underneath the coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

adriaanh said:


> I've tried that already. Done close to the air holes and raised. Tried tight wicking and loose. Tried different liquids too.
> Others are saying this gives good flavour.


Then I have nothing bro. I would just play with the coil till it start working for me then I'll try and dial it in.
Lately I have also had issues and tried different wicking materials so I lifted my coils and it became better. I also build higher ohm coils,over 1ohm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

@Room Fogger a @MrGSmokeFree any other advice to aid @adriaanh .


Silver said:


> Ah ok
> I assume the RPM and Aegis have commercial coils
> 
> What are the specs of your coil? What ohms? Material? Diameter?
> What wick?
> Maybe take a photo of your coil and wick and I would think other Ammit users would be able to give you some advice. If the flavour is muted it could be not wicking properly. Not sure.


 This is also good to look at.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

I’ve had the Amit MTL for sometime.... easy to build and wick. Flavour on it is average though. Try changing the wire you’re using and up the ohms a little to 1 ohm or more like @Resistance suggested and see if it works.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

What worked for me @adriaanh was kanthal a1 wire 26 gauge, 7 wraps ,3 mm ID hitting 1 ohm. Give it a try

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh

Thanks will give it a try. And the wicking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

adriaanh said:


> Thanks will give it a try. And the wicking?


May be nothing, may be something, try a spaced coil, I have had some success with that when the flavour was lacking, see if it makes a difference. 
As for wicking, I prefer CB2, and Titanium is also good, but my all time favorite has to be a Royal, but I haven’t seen anyone stocking it for quite some time, and I’m on my last bit, but cotton is subjective, I’ve tried and liked Cotton and Fibre as well, mix of cotton and Rayon I think, quite a tight wick and thinish tails worked well. Just note that it has to fill the wicking ports quite well, it doesn’t expand as much as cotton only, so too little and you flood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Thanks guys I didn't have anymore answers. You guys rock!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Any cotton will work like @Room Fogger said. The trick is a tight wick and the thinning of the tails. To much cotton in the wicking ports and you will get a dry hit and to little you will flood the deck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh

Thanks guys. Like I mentioned I have other RTA'S and I wick and coil them with good flavour production. 

I'm only problems with this particular RTA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I agree with @MrGSmokeFree regarding trying a simple kanthal round wire build. They are great for higher ohm builds. We tend to have forgotten about them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

@adriaanh .

I was at a vape store recently when a guy delivered an order of his coils to the store.
I asked him about the best coils for mtl and his recommendation is a fused clapton (similar to Vandy Vapes Superfine MTL Ni80 30*2/38) -
6 wraps / 2.5mm ID (or 3mm ID if you prefer) that comes in at around 0.6ohm (max 0.8ohm) at 20W.

I've tried it and it does seem to give a nicer vape.

Bottom line is you're going to have to play around a little to find something that works FOR YOU.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## adriaanh

I have a couple of Vandy Vapes Superfine MTL Ni80 32*2/38 id 2.6 6 wraps 1.2ohm. That I've tried in this tank and didn't make much difference.

Going to try some K1 28g and ohm it out at around 1ohm. Just have to get some. 

Thanks for your input much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh

Got the RTA up for sale so if I don't come right then hopefully I can get it sold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darius1332

I use SS 26g round wire on mine, spaced and 3mm ID. Not sure how many wraps currently sitting at 0.38 and vaping at 13w.

I was going insane trying to get the Ammit MTL to work with all sorts of fancy coils till I just tried basic round as a last resort and it suddenly started working. I have my coil lower than yours, tried to get it center between all airflows.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## adriaanh

Darius1332 said:


> I use SS 26g round wire on mine, spaced and 3mm ID. Not sure how many wraps currently sitting at 0.38 and vaping at 13w.
> 
> I was going insane trying to get the Ammit MTL to work with all sorts of fancy coils till I just tried basic round as a last resort and it suddenly started working. I have my coil lower than yours, tried to get it center between all airflows.



Thanks for the response.

Can you maybe send me pics of your coil placement and how you have wicked it?

How long the wick must be, how thick etc.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Using MTL coil from Crafted Coils and damn the flavor is good. These are hand crafted .. VV is mass produced

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## adriaanh

MrDeedz said:


> Using MTL coil from Crafted Coils and damn the flavor is good. These are hand crafted .. VV is mass produced


What coils did you get (spec's) and where did you get them?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

adriaanh said:


> What coils did you get (spec's) and where did you get them?


I think this is it :
MTL Quad-Core SINGLE COIL ONLY:
Inner diameter: 3mm
Wraps: 4 wraps
Ohms: 0.81 - 0.83

I got mine from Capital Vapes in Randburg.
@Crafted Coils can let you know where your closest stockist is,

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## adriaanh

MrDeedz said:


> I think this is it :
> MTL Quad-Core SINGLE COIL ONLY:
> Inner diameter: 3mm
> Wraps: 4 wraps
> Ohms: 0.81 - 0.83
> 
> I got mine from Capital Vapes in Randburg.
> @Crafted Coils can let you know where your closest stockist is,


Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darius1332

adriaanh said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> Can you maybe send me pics of your coil placement and how you have wicked it?
> 
> How long the wick must be, how thick etc.
> 
> Thanks



I'll try send some tonight, for the wick it is tight enough in the coil so I have to use a nail on the edge to not distort it then I cut it angled from the inside barrel out so the ends are like \ --- /, I'll take the short ends at the bottom and feed them into the wicking hole and when I start feeling resistance cut off whatever is left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh

Thank you for all the input!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88

MrGSmokeFree said:


> What worked for me @adriaanh was kanthal a1 wire 26 gauge, 7 wraps ,3 mm ID hitting 1 ohm. Give it a try
> View attachment 191131
> 
> View attachment 191132



Yeah i was about to suggest just regular round wire, i found that i get the best flavour out of that type of setup instead of clapton's and the more complex type coils, this works on most of the MTL atties i've had especially the ammit, i found the ammit also prefers to use 2.5mm ID coils instead of 3 mm ID, was one of my favorite mtl atties i owned but i have actually stopped MTL vaping because i want to use less nic so i pretty much only do restricted DL vaping these days and every now and then some wide open cloud chasing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

